# When do puppies develop personalities?



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I am getting my first dog in about a month ... The pups are only 2 weeks currently and I go meet them this Saturday but I do not want to decide on a pup before they show their personalities. I am so in love with one little guy but I dont want to commit to him and find out later it was a bad choice.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I usually don't start seeing real personalities until about 4 weeks and even then they will continue to change. 
Many times a puppy can have a personality as a pup, but then have it change completely once they mature.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

So Should I just get the puppy I want then train him? His mom and dad have good personalities and I have met the grandparents on his fathers side ...


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

I would ask your breeder their thoughts about which pup, as a good breeder will rarely let you pick your own puppy, the match the pup's personality to your want/needs. It's a good thing as looks wear off quickly, all puppies are cute and if you are after an energetic pup and pick one only later to find out its a couch potato - then what? I went through this with Kayla - I got to pick her and all Ive ever wanted is a super energetic pup - I got myself a couch potato who couldnt give a rats arse about training. Love her to death, but so disappointed as in all honesty, if I had have known, I would not have picked her. She has completely bonded with my husband, so it did work out perfect, just not as I planned.

So, I would ask your breeder what she thinks of the pups and personality and see if THEY can match you, that way, you will get the pup that's best for you 

And photos please!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

This was not a breeder ... This was an accidental litter my moms dogs had.

I don't mind any personality really ... I think I would like a couch potato but I also like hiking so I can work with anything  

Pictures http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/170330-getting-my-first-dog-2.html


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Honestly, you can sort of determine energy level and drive by doing things like hanging out with the puppies a lot, playing with them a ton, seeing if they're shy or bold, how they play, etc. Your mom will probably be your best bet for choosing the more laid back pup of the two. 

But overall, general PERSONALITY? 

About 4 months, IME. Before that the overriding personality is 'baby'.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh how gorgeous!! so precious 

Even though she's not a breeder, there's no reason why you cant ask your mum to choose the best one when its time for him/her to go home with you? Maybe that's even better as your mum would know you better than pretty much anyone


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Well from the pictures I have received it seems the little one I want is more laid back than his brother lol ... he just kinda lays there like ... What? 

The problem is I will be getting him at 8 weeks so there wont be a developed personality. 

I will play with them while I am there this weekend that should give me an ideal ... Luckily neither parent is high energy really ... Just let them out to go potty a few times a day and they are fine. 

That white one with the brown ear has stolen my heart ... I would love a dog who can settle and just lay with me at night ... Both Mommy and Daddy can do that they want nothing more than love.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

For very young pups, it's kind of a roll of the dice as to what kind of real personality they'll have later, but there are some "old wives tales" I've heard that may or may not hold true.

I remember being told that, if you want a calm, stable, pet-quality pup, avoid the biggest of the litter as well as the runts and shoot for puppies in the middle when it comes to size. The reasoning being given was that the biggest pups are likely the most pushy or "dominant" of the litter and were the most aggressive in getting food, so they may be a bit more of a handful when it comes to training. When it comes to looking for dogs for dog sports, though, I've heard that the biggest of the litter often have the most drive and are good for that. Runts have a reputation for being shy and possibly fearful. I've also heard that you should go for the puppy that doesn't seem fearful of you, but also doesn't come running right up to you.

Of course, what if one pup is just going through a growth spurt or another is just a little shy right now? At most, about all you can get is a snapshot in time of a puppy's personality right now, but that can change over time. I do think it's good that breeders try to match up pups with owners based on the time they've spent with their puppies, but I also wonder how much of it is just a game of chance as well as shaped by the home the puppy goes to?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I am wondering if I shouldn't just follow my heart ... Thats how I ended up with my little family and All of them are so special and loved.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

One puppy I had (the first puppy that I got to pick out), I chose because she had a diamond of white on her tummy. The next puppy, I chose as a reaction to my first Sheltie, who was pretty high-strung...I chose the most laid-back pup in the bunch and she was a very laid-back dog her whole life. My pug I chose because he was the last pup available in the litter. He was a real clown and always made me smile. My pup now, I chose because the litter had to be weaned early and rehomed (vet's orders, odd situation, nuff said) and he was the biggest of the bunch...I felt he had the best odds of thriving.

I think there are some things you can try to control and make the best choice you can, but there's always an element of uncertainty when it comes to young pups. I know some breeders "temperment test," though, and swear by it.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I think you might plan to socialize your new pup as much as possible, exposing him to as many different people, dogs, animals, locations, and situations as practical and safe. If you can influence your parents, they might expose the pups to gentle handling with more people, even at this age. And, rather than 'adopting' at 8 weeks, could you persuade them to hold the pup longer... even to 12 weeks. And ask them to teach simple potty training and behaviors such as Sit, Down, Come, Stay, and their name, starting at 4 weeks with no expectation, with potential for eager to learn pups by 6 weeks. These activities can help create a great dog....


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

My mom is really not an animal lover lol. However being exposed to things is not an issue ... their are kids from 1-11+ playing with these babies as often as they are allowed. My friend has dogs ( The one who is taking him) As for persuading them to hold him longer I can't as part of their lease they are only allowed two dogs so the pups have to be out ASAP. My friend has agreed to crate train him as well as work with him on the basics  

I really wish I could be around him more so I could teach him daily its breaking my heart not being with him everyday.


----------



## Beagles (Jun 4, 2013)

In my experience, pups don't really develop their personalities until about 4+ weeks. 
Here are a few experiences I went through that may help you know what to look for/how to decide.
When I was a young teen, I wanted a dog, so I did all the right things, went to a breeder, asked the questions, was told I would have a say in what puppy I got, etc. Sounds great right? Wrong. I got there to "pick" my pup and she hands me a puppy and says "here you go." I was shocked and didn't know what to do, so I took him home and all we had were problems. He and I never really 'clicked' and after spending thousands on training, vet, etc. I finally returned him to the breeder because he and I couldn't stand each other.
When I was ready to try again, I again did all the right things, research, etc. and when I got to pick my puppy there were two to choose from. One, I really loved the coloring of more than the other and the other really loved me. The one I wanted acted very shy of me and when I reached towards him, he backed away. The other puppy kept coming back to me and was eager to be with me. That is the puppy that I took home and I never regretted it. All of my pups since then have been chosen that way. My hubby picked out his first dog that way at my insistence and they are the best of pals.
I'm not saying that that is the only way to pick a puppy and personality matching is a great thing if you trust the person doing the assessment, this is just my experience and I hope it helps


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I would say 4 weeks, but they do continue to change and develop until about 7 or 8 weeks. By 5-6 weeks my breeder had a decent idea of which puppies were a fit for which homes, but she didn't commit to that until she did temperament testing at 7 weeks.

Personally, I like letting the breeder choose the correct puppy for me. Most people will automatically pick the puppy who ran up and tugged on their pant leg, but that puppy runs up to every new person and tugs on their pant leg too. Many times, a more middle of the road puppy is better for first time owners - not the first one to run up to you, but not the one who hides either. It can be very hard to make that decision for yourself when you're surrounded by so much puppy cuteness.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

This will be my first dog of my own but its certainly not the first dog I have helped raise or had a connection with ... I will meet them this weekend at almost 3 weeks and I don't know the next time I will get to see them. 

I do not trust my mom to pick a dog for me she knows nothing of assessing personalities let alone matching them to owners. If I could just work with my pup daily I know I would have no issues but that'd hard with her an hour away. 

I have never met a dog I didn't like lol so ... there's that  and only one has ever not liked me ...


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

What kind of dog? You should be getting them at 8 weeks, not 6.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Did I say 6? I meant 8 I am getting mine early August and he was born late May so he will actually be a little over that. They are half shih tsu poodle half rat terrier.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I met the puppies this weekend and I must say they are already showing just a little character  I have several videos up on Youtube  ... I think I made the right call I am so in love with my little guy.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

When I visited Denali's litter at 6 weeks old I was able to stay long enough to see some general personality traits. We picked Denali because she was calm, sweet, didn't squirm or struggle much at all when being held and handled; we didn't want a dog that was bouncing off the walls and had a higher drive. We wanted a mellow dog and at 6 weeks I could tell she was a mellow dog. Now 3 years old, she is still mellow. Of course she plays hard, runs around, has zoomies, and so on but she's perfectly content to lounge around and isn't constantly bugging us to go do things. (Edit: we did not adopt her until 8 weeks, to be clear  )


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Ryli just lays in your hands and sleeps ... He is a bit of a crybaby but he IS just a little baby ... 

The black pup ( the only female) seems a little off ... If you touch her she freaks out and her eyes are almost milky so I wonder if she isn't just behind developmentally. 

The brown pup ( the runt) and the black and white ( the biggest) are the most adventurous by far they like to get up and go which at 2 1/2 weeks is impressive. 

The tan one is more mellow than Ryli and he has a bulky build but he just didn't call to me. He doesn't cry or anything he is a sweety. 

Btw I uploaded videos on youtube and some other pictures on my other thread


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> Ryli just lays in your hands and sleeps ... He is a bit of a crybaby but he IS just a little baby ...
> 
> *The black pup ( the only female) seems a little off ... If you touch her she freaks out and her eyes are almost milky so I wonder if she isn't just behind developmentally. *
> 
> ...


I am not an expert or trained in anything to do with dog medical care, but in my personal experience with dogs milky eyes usually happen if a dog has trouble seeing or is outright blind. That could also explain why she freaks out when touched, she's not expecting it so she's startled and doesn't know what's going on.

Again, I am in no way an expert, but it might be worth getting looked at by a vet, or testing with some visual stimuli to see if she reacts.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I actually thought of that ... I don't want to jump to conclusions since her eyes just opened but I will check next time I see her ... 

Here she is









Here are the others 










Actually I just found this image ... He is not blind he is the adventurous one and has shown no signs of problems


----------

